# My mantids...



## matt020593 (May 21, 2008)

Creobroter Elongata L1












Phyllocrania Paradoxa L1 + L2
















Tarachodes sp. sub-adult
















Oxypilus Distinctus L3


----------



## matt020593 (May 21, 2008)

More Oxypillus
















Odontomantis Planiceps L1





















Pseudocreobotra Ocellata

adult pair






sub adult female


----------



## matt020593 (May 21, 2008)

More Pseudocreobotra











Tenodera Aridofolia Sinensis adult male


----------



## macro junkie (May 21, 2008)

lovely shots


----------



## matt020593 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks MJ  

Phyllocrania Paradoxa L2






Acromantis Formosana L1(never stop running!)






And my Adult female P. Ocellata layed me an ootheca  . I don't know whether it's fertile or not though.


----------



## fishstick41 (May 21, 2008)

nice i cant wait till i get my first mantid =]


----------



## macro junkie (May 22, 2008)

34 views and only 2 comments.every ones to lazy to post.


----------



## macro junkie (May 22, 2008)

i have 2 adult walbergii males and 1 sub adult female..cool arnt they?


----------



## matt020593 (May 22, 2008)

Yes pseudocreobotra are a very nice species.


----------



## matt020593 (May 22, 2008)

Adult female P. Ocellata


----------



## Kruszakus (May 22, 2008)

Great photos man!


----------



## Pelle (May 23, 2008)

Nice I like the Tarachodes


----------



## MantidLord (May 23, 2008)

Great photos Matt.  And because I'm too lazy to post again: great photos Pelle  . LOL.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 24, 2008)

nice pics! B)


----------



## matt020593 (May 31, 2008)

Texicorns hatched.


----------



## mkman (May 31, 2008)

AWESOME COLLECTION!


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 1, 2008)

Idolomorpha Lateralis adult female, sorry not a great pic.






Chinese mantis threat pose(sub adult)
















Phyllocrania Paradoxa L3


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 1, 2008)

You have an incredible collection!


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks guys  .


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 3, 2008)

G. Gongylodes L1

















Their cage











Another Idolomorpha female(sorry not a great picture)


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 6, 2008)

C. Elongata L2
















O. Planiceps adult male's face


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 7, 2008)

sub adult O. Distinctus


----------

